# Is this the smallest pleocostomus?



## Cyphro (Mar 23, 2018)

I usually skip on plecos these days because they are just too big for most tanks (though I tend to "inherit" them a lot anyway). This "mega clown" is only 4 inches, though. The next smallest I've seen is something like 6 inches. Is there anything this small more commonly available? This mega clown looks to be very nice but it's a bit expensive for a cleanup crew.


----------



## Ichthys (Apr 21, 2016)

There are dozens of species that only get to 2-3" or so. Some are available, like Ancistrus claro, Peckoltia compta, but there are many others.

Here's fishbase's list of Loricariids in order of length...

http://www.fishbase.org/identificat...ode=&spines=&fins=&resultPage=1&sortby=length


----------



## Cyphro (Mar 23, 2018)

I know many small ones exist in nature but when I looked some time ago there was little or nothing available with a max size under 6 inches. Looks like the same place carries one that is 3 inches, still expensive but not as bad.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Bristlenose is about four inches and are commonly available and inexpensive.


----------



## Narwhal72 (Sep 26, 2006)

The pleco in the picture is a type of Hypancistrus. They are not algae eaters and would not work as a "clean up" crew. Hypancistrus are carnivores and need meaty foods fed in the evening or night when they are active.

If you are looking for a small loricarid to help with algae control the bristlenose is your best bet.

Andy


----------



## Cyphro (Mar 23, 2018)

Well, bristlenose is still 6 inches max according to websites. Also, I really don't like their look, they are one of my very least favorite looking fish.

I got some kind of raylike algae eaters a couple years ago that max at 2 inches but they were expensive and they seem to be a very frail species with very difficult requirements like huge amounts of aeration and fast flowing water. Pretty coloration but only one of them ever came out of hiding and they all died within a few months. So that was a complete waste of money.

Something like that would be perfect if it actually could live in a typical hobbyist tank. Or simply a regular pleco that maxed out at 3-4 inches even. Fancy colors are nice but not really needed, especially since they often come with a huge price tag.


----------



## Cyphro (Mar 23, 2018)

Of course that is not a pleco. Anyway, I was just curious. no pressing need to find one, just potentially useful for future reference and tank plans.


----------



## Cyphro (Mar 23, 2018)

Clown Pleco Algae Fish L-103










3 inches and awesome colors. Some pond place sells them for only 20 bucks. That is amazing. Too bad these were not around previously when I was looking.


----------



## freshwaterhobby (Jul 14, 2018)

I loved my Sultan pleco! Stayed under about 5" and had a great personality.


----------



## BC in SK (Aug 11, 2012)

DJRansome said:


> Bristlenose is about four inches


Bristle nose get way larger then 4" . Male BN can easily exceed 6". I've seen or had male BNs in the past closer to 7". My current females, purchased only 2 1/2 years ago are both much larger then 4".
Here's one of my females measured at 5 1/2" and weighed at 48 grams:
https://i.imgur.com/wjjBiOa.jpg
https://i.imgur.com/ZRzXZ0I.jpg
https://i.imgur.com/hzkUbp2.jpg
Here's my other albino female at 5" and 39 grams:
https://i.imgur.com/kHnakkV.jpg
https://i.imgur.com/57FP2qL.jpg
https://i.imgur.com/p1kxrPp.jpg
BNs are short and stubby, but there a good sized fish for their length. Around 1/2 the weight and essentially about 1/2 the size of 2 of my common plecos. My big male CAE measures just shy of 6" (and those are big ones as few people grow them above 5") is a skinny 26 grams. It is undoubtedly a smaller fish then my female BNs and was purchased at the same time. No question from my perspective that a BN is typically a bigger fish then a CAE in captivity.
Clown plecos (_Panque maccus_) are now commonly available from the box stores. If you want a pleco much smaller then a BN, that might be a good choice. Mine, 1 year after purchase is a little longer then 2" and weighs in at 4 grams.


----------

